
Ask HN: What is the best JavaScript framework for a multipage application? - autoreleasepool
Disclaimer: I am not a professional web developer. I have never seriously done front-end work.<p>I am writing an web application in Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix. It is an app with many categories that does not fit the single-page application model.<p>That being said, I want it to look and feel like a modern web application by 2017&#x27;s standards. Ideally, I could use a lean JavaScript framework for interactive UI elements, validation, assorted bells and whistles, etc.<p>Everything I&#x27;ve come across seems like absolute overkill for my needs. It&#x27;s also hard to find a framework that isn&#x27;t tightly coupled with the SPA label. I do not want to work around an SPA framework, nor do I wish to force my app to be an SPA.
======
dexwiz
If you just want simple HTML I would suggest Express [1] with Nunjucks [2].
Use Express as your webserver/router and Nunjucks as your view layer. Nunjucks
is very similar to Jinja2 and other common Mustache/Handlebar templating
languages.

[1][https://expressjs.com/](https://expressjs.com/)
[2][https://mozilla.github.io/nunjucks/](https://mozilla.github.io/nunjucks/)

